# Total Pay figure on p45



## Warren (16 Jun 2007)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering what the total pay on a P45 should reflect. Is it the total gross pay you have received so far for the year or is it total gross pay for the year minus any pension contributions? Or some other figure?

Also if anyone knows where Id find information on the values that are suppossed to be included in a P45 let me know. Revenue.ie doesnt seem to return anything appropriate following a search.

Cheers,
Warren


----------



## redchariot (16 Jun 2007)

You should have the total gross pay you received since the start of the year. It should also state the total tax and PRSI paid. Also it should include your personal details particularly the correct PPS Number. 

If you paid into a pension direct from your salary, it is quite likely that this is not reflected in your gross amount. When I get my annual P60, the total gross pay stated is the actual gross pay minus the pension contributions made through the year. I guess it would be the same for a P45. On the other hand, depending on your length of service at the company, you may be re-imbursed all your pension contributions when you leave within a certain time. For example if I have paid less than 2 years of contributions when/if I leave my current employer, I will get it all back.


----------



## Aidan 2232 (16 Jun 2007)

As above, if you were in the pension fund long enough (and elect to do so where relevant) your pension contributions stay in the fund and your gross pay will be minus any contributions that year.

If they are refunded to you, they'll be included in your gross.


----------



## Warren (19 Jun 2007)

redchariot said:


> If you paid into a pension direct from your salary, it is quite likely that this is not reflected in your gross amount. When I get my annual P60, the total gross pay stated is the actual gross pay minus the pension contributions made through the year. I guess it would be the same for a P45.



Cheers guys. Also just to note for anyone else who might be interested that the figure displayed on the p45 will be gross pay plus total notional pay (e.g. for Health Insurance payments) less any pension contributions.....

Warren


----------



## MAM69 (17 Jan 2008)

I seem to have an unusual problem instead of finding it difficult to get a P45 I was actually sent two !!! I was made redundant in Mar 2007 and was given a P45 by HR and then received one  a week later from the payroll outsourcing company. Can someone let me know what figure the total pay should represent. My "HR" P45 total pay figure seems to be my salary for Jan and Feb  plus the taxable portion of my redundancy payment and the other P45 total pay is my salary for Jan & Feb.


----------



## Nige (18 Jan 2008)

Your HR P45 is right. Your P45 should show your taxable pay (including the taxable element of your termination payment) to date for that year to allow a new employer to tax you correctly.


----------



## MAM69 (18 Jan 2008)

Thanks nige, unfortunately the revenue comm. have received  both of them and are adding them together.


----------

